# Afrikatown Garden



## Slingshot Collective (Apr 4, 2016)

One of the many squatted urban ag sites in Oakland:


----------



## salxtina (Apr 4, 2016)

Voted! Hope other people do the same...
Check it - you can vote once every day!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 4, 2016)

voted!


----------

